# Gladiator, Fiat Cr.42, I-15, Avia B-534, which is best?



## B-17engineer (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi. I know we have the Gladiator vs Cr. 42 and I though I'd expand that to two other biplanes. 

Avia B-534 (Yes I know there were few of them 445 as memory serves just want to know how good it was compared to other better know planes)

Type:____________Fighter
Span:____________9.4 m
Lenght:__________8.1 m
Engine:__________Avia built Hispano-Suiza 12Ydrs / 830 hsp.
Max speed:_______380 km/h
Service ceiling:_10500 m
Range:___________600 km
Armament:________4x7.92 mm Mk.30 machine guns 

Cr.42

Type:__________Fighter and Reconnaissance
Span:__________9.7 m
Length:________8.25 m
Engine:________Fiat A.74 RC 38 / 840 hsp
Max speed:_____430 km/h
Max ceiling:___10200 m
Range:_________775 km
Armament:______2x12.7 mm machine guns + 200 kg of bombs

Gloster Gladiator

Type:__________Fighter
Span:__________9.83 m
Lenght:________8.36 m
Engine:________Bristol Mercury VIIIS3 / 840 hsp.
Max speed:_____410 km/h at 4,400 m
Max ceiling:___10500 m
Range:_________715 km
Armament:______4x8 mm Browning machine guns + bombs

I-15

Type:____________Fighter
Span:____________9.15 m
Lenght:__________6.29 m
Engine:__________Shvetsov M-25 / 635 hsp.
Max speed:_______360 km/h
Service ceiling:_10,000 m
Range:___________725 km
Armament:________4x7.62 mm machine guns


----------



## Vincenzo (Oct 19, 2009)

Maybe good put I-153 for soviet.

i want remember my thread on late biplane fighters http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aviation/best-late-biplane-fighter-13592.html


----------



## Civettone (Oct 30, 2009)

Yeah it should be I-153 !!!

Else you would compare the CR.32 with the I-15, they were opponents in Spain

Kris


----------

